# George C Waldo Ride - Thurs., 9/11



## Grassi21 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks to gemf (new AZ member and one of the trail builders) and  little more exploring on my part, we have a better idea of what Waldo has to offer.  I have yet to ride the entire trail so I don't know the distance on the loop.  I hope to get a solo ride of the entire trail so everyone is aware of the length of the ride.  Below are some links to Crankfire, gemf's site detailing the trail work, and the thread Greg started on my recon mission.  

So to my fellow CLITS, when do you want to ride it?  I'm 10 min. away and will try to ride it at least once a week until the white stuff starts flying.  I'm assuming that we could pull off a RAW.  If not I could do a Saturday afternoons or Sundays around 10 am.  I will open of Casa de Grassi for some post ride brews for those that attend.  

Gremf's site
trail work at Waldo

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/trail.php?trailid=191

http://forums.alpinezone.com/34321-recon-mission-grassi21-2.html#post309506


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 6, 2008)

Mods, can you please change the thread title to George C Waldo.   Thanks!


----------



## Greg (Sep 6, 2008)

I might be able to pull off a late afternoon RAW. Probably come straight from work. Perhaps a 4 pm start time? Probably not before Wednesday this week.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> I might be able to pull off a late afternoon RAW. Probably come straight from work. Perhaps a 4 pm start time? Probably not before Wednesday this week.



i can do a 4 pm.  i'll work from home that day.  i'm pretty busy at work until wed.  available on thursday.  and then its an all weekend bachelor party.  :beer:  

want to shoot for thurs. and see who else is interested?  if so, can you change that old thread title one more time to reflect thursday's date?  man am i a pain in the arse...


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 6, 2008)

I might be able to join you guys. I'd have to leave by 6, i think i have child-taxi duty that evening.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2008)

I might be able to make it, but probably can't make it until 4:30 at the earliest.


----------



## Greg (Sep 7, 2008)

Still planning on this. Will confirm as we get closer.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 7, 2008)

i'm hoping to get to waldo tomorrow  i'll post a TR and some pics to entice you guys.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2008)

Is this still on?  Where exactly is it?  I should be able to make it provided you guys aren't meeting too early.


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Is this still on?  Where exactly is it?  I should be able to make it provided you guys aren't meeting too early.



We plan to get riding around 4 pm. I suspect we'll be parking at one of these places:

http://crankfire.com/trails/waypointlist.php?type=2&trailid=191

I'll let Chris follow-up.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 10, 2008)

its on like donkey kong.  bri if you want to meet at my place i can PM you directions. if you are running lare you can meet us at the parking lot on purchase brook. my place is on the way to the park.  let me know.

the down and back i did took me 1 hr and 15 min. if we take the hunting rd. to the fire rd. it can't be much longer.  if we start btwn 4 and 4:30 we should have plenty of time to explore.


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> the down and back i did took me 1 hr and 15 min. if we take the hunting rd. to the fire rd. it can't be much longer.  if we start btwn 4 and 4:30 we should have plenty of time to explore.



Cool. I'd like to finish up by 6 pm if possible.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll try to get into work early enough to make 4:00, but 4:30 is more likely.

This is the route that Google suggests:
http://maps.google.com/maps?daddr=P...70,-73285320,3101602172173418984&ie=UTF8&z=11
Does that make sense Chris, or is there a better way?  I can meet you at your house, but I'll probably be rushing to get there in time as it is.


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'll try to get into work early enough to make 4:00, but 4:30 is more likely.



Brian - are you going to be there at 4 or 4:30? I was hoping to get rolling home by 6 pm so I prefer starting at 4 pm, but I won't leave work earlier if I don't have to...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm shooting to be there for 4.  If I don't get into work early enough tomorrow morning I'll let you guys know and we'll go from there.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm shooting to be there for 4.  If I don't get into work early enough tomorrow morning I'll let you guys know and we'll go from there.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.



Gotcha. Keep us posted. Looking forward to this ride.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 10, 2008)

brian that is the most direct route off of 84.  call my cell if u have ??? 

a ride to the power lines and back shouldn't take more than an hour and fifteen min.  so depending what time we get started we might have more time to explore or sess. ;-)


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 10, 2008)

Greg, I think you need to give him a wake up call in the morning so there will be no problem with that start time.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 10, 2008)

And don't forget guys, Grassi is saying 1 -1:15, you 2 can probably do it twice in that time they way you two go some times:smile:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> brian that is the most direct route off of 84.  call my cell if u have ???
> 
> a ride to the power lines and back shouldn't take more than an hour and fifteen min.  so depending what time we get started we might have more time to explore or sess. ;-)



I'm guessing that going over to 8 and 84 is going to be faster than heading down something like route 6, right?


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm guessing that going over to 8 and 84 is going to be faster than heading down something like route 6, right?



Yes.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 10, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> And don't forget guys, Grassi is saying 1 -1:15, you 2 can probably do it twice in that time they way you two go some times:smile:



this is true.  i walked one of the climbs and bypassed some techy stuff.


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> this is true.  i walked one of the climbs and bypassed some techy stuff.



Mmmmmmmm. Climbs. Mmmmmmmm. Techy stuff.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Mmmmmmmm. Climbs. Mmmmmmmm. Techy stuff.



if we have time we can hit the fishermans trails.  not overly techy but little room for error.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll be able to leave Watertown by 3:40 this afternoon.  According to Google maps that should put me in the parking lot at about 4:10.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice.  do you want to meet us at the parking lot?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> nice.  do you want to meet us at the parking lot?



That will probably enable us to get started the quickest, one less stop.  Unless it's hard to find or something?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That will probably enable us to get started the quickest, one less stop.  Unless it's hard to find or something?



from exit 14 the directions are pretty straight forward.  you should be good.  there are a couple of ways to get there off of 172.  i think your directions sent you to flat bush.  flat bush runs right into purchase brook.


----------



## Greg (Sep 11, 2008)

Cool cool. Bike and gear is in the car. Can't wait to check this place out. Where's Gremf?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 11, 2008)

i'm hitting the package store at lunch.  need beer for the wife and i.  what are the odds you gents will have a beer post ride?  no pressure.  i know what its like to be rushing home for dinner with the fam.  :beer:


----------



## Greg (Sep 11, 2008)

Can't hurt to bring some brews along. I really only need a minute to drink one. :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll throw one back if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm hoping to join you guys. should be able to make it unless something blows up at work.  i'll be there by 4.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2008)

Excellent Gary!  I'm psyched, sorta.  Hopefully I can wake up before the ride.  I've been dozing off here at my desk for the last 30 minutes or so...


----------

